# New EVANGELIUM from WSC on Christian Schools and More



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 28, 2009)

Volume 7.2 (Fall 2009) of WSC’s _EVANGELIUM _is out and this theme for issue is “Learning to Love God with All Our Minds.” This issue covers Christian education and the closely related questions of Christ and culture and the two kingdoms. Here’s the table of contents:

“Every Thought Captive” — Dennis Johnson


“Kingdom and Kingdoms” — W. Robert Godfrey


“A Very Brief History of Schooling” — R. Scott Clark


“Cultivating Discerning Minds” — David VanDrunen


“The Good, the Bad, and the Beautiful” — Michael S. Horton


“Serving on a Christian School Board” — Bryan Estelle


“The Gift of Christian Education” — Julius Kim


“Forming Covenant Children” – Naomi Ching, MA

Click on the image or the link above to receive your free copy of _EVANGELIUM_


----------



## Casey (Aug 28, 2009)

Can you provide a direct link to the file? I'm not interested in signing up for any mailing lists. Thanks.


----------



## SolaGratia (Aug 28, 2009)

CaseyBessette said:


> Can you provide a direct link to the file? I'm not interested in signing up for any mailing lists. Thanks.




WSC Publications - Evangelium, Update, Free Subscriptions, Sign Up Today


----------



## lynnie (Aug 28, 2009)

That looks very good, I just ordered one. I'll stick it in a visible spot in the church library when we are done with it. Thank you.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 28, 2009)

Already read mine. Great to see articles on Christian education- especially being a Presbyterian.... the Dutch do children's ed way better than we do.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 29, 2009)

It's not online. It's a real, actual ink and paper magazine. It's free. 



CaseyBessette said:


> Can you provide a direct link to the file? I'm not interested in signing up for any mailing lists. Thanks.



-----Added 8/29/2009 at 04:40:01 EST-----

Thanks Lynnie.

If you contact the sem, they can send you extra copies for the church.

[email protected]



lynnie said:


> That looks very good, I just ordered one. I'll stick it in a visible spot in the church library when we are done with it. Thank you.



-----Added 8/29/2009 at 04:40:37 EST-----

Thanks Pastor!



nleshelman said:


> Already read mine. Great to see articles on Christian education- especially being a Presbyterian.... the Dutch do children's ed way better than we do.


----------



## Casey (Aug 29, 2009)

R. Scott Clark said:


> It's not online. It's a real, actual ink and paper magazine. It's free.


Oh, for some reason I thought it was digital.  Will be interesting to see what W2K folk have to say about _Christian_ education.  Thanks.


----------



## mvdm (Aug 29, 2009)

nleshelman said:


> Already read mine. Great to see articles on Christian education- especially being a Presbyterian.... the Dutch do children's ed way better than we do.



Perhaps you might give us a brief summary review?


----------

